# First ebike



## XxHaimBondxX (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm looking for my first ebike and found an ad on Craigslist for $400. It's a mongoose fat bike with 1000 watt motor kit. Also includes a 48v 15 amp battery which seller said won't work with this bike. It cuts out due to "low voltage protection". Bike and kit is only a couple of months old, but the seller says he can't afford to invest in it any longer. Any thoughts if this make sense? I would think bike would still run, just not as long as on 20 amp battery.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like for whatever reason, the battery is toast. If the guy says it won't power the bike, I would be very wary. A Mongoose Dolomite or similar model with a 1000w, 48V motor cost only $400-$500 new and you know what you're getting.


----------



## XxHaimBondxX (Aug 1, 2013)

He sent me a pic of a battery and it's made by Sun-ebike.com, which appears to be a Chinese manufactured, so may not be quality product to begin with.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

As a rule of thumb, assume any used battery that you purchase isn't worth much unless you know the seller or really trust him for some reason. Also, batteries of unknown origin can be dangerous.


----------

